# Bachelor Thesis Survey



## Sven van der Leij

Hello everyone,

My name is Sven van der Leij and I am a student at the Radboud University in Nijmegen, The Netherlands. I am currently in the process of writing my Bachelor Thesis and I could really use your help.

My research project looks into the relationship between cultural values and the preferred rewards of expatriates. As part of this research I have created a short-closed questioned survey (10-15 mintues). It would be real help me if expats from this platform would we willing to fill out this survey.

The survey can be found at https://fmru.az1.qualtrics.com/jfe/ …

For those concerned; the data I collect will only be seen by me and my two supervisors and anonimity is assured.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
I took part in your survey - but I thought that it was very badly arranged and am not convinced that you prepared it well
cheers
steve


----------



## Sven van der Leij

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I took part in your survey - but I thought that it was very badly arranged and am not convinced that you prepared it well
> cheers
> steve


Dear Steve, 

Thanks for your reply. I'm sorry if the survey wasn't quite how you expected it to be..Could you please let me know how I could improve it. 

Thanks, 
Sven


----------



## ALKB

Sven van der Leij said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Sven van der Leij and I am a student at the Radboud University in Nijmegen, The Netherlands. I am currently in the process of writing my Bachelor Thesis and I could really use your help.
> 
> My research project looks into the relationship between cultural values and the preferred rewards of expatriates. As part of this research I have created a short-closed questioned survey (10-15 mintues). It would be real help me if expats from this platform would we willing to fill out this survey.
> 
> The survey can be found at https://fmru.az1.qualtrics.com/jfe/ …
> 
> For those concerned; the data I collect will only be seen by me and my two supervisors and anonimity is assured.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,

just a few things: not everyone has gone through an education system that is modelled after the USA`s system. I selected the option closest to what I have done but it does not reflect reality as such. You had no option for my education and also no option to select "other".


----------



## Sven van der Leij

ALKB said:


> Hi,
> 
> just a few things: not everyone has gone through an education system that is modelled after the USA`s system. I selected the option closest to what I have done but it does not reflect reality as such. You had no option for my education and also no option to select "other".


Hi, 

First of all thank you for the reply. Your feedback is very helpful and I will definitely look for a suitable solution.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi Sven
The questions seemed very random and were given without any explanation or context.
As an expat for many years - I have extensive experience of working in various countries with wide ranges of different cultures as well as different nationalities living and working in these countries.
None of your questions really addressed the key issues that Expats face with the melting pot of countries, cultures, religions, nationalities, customs & norms that they find.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ALKB

Stevesolar said:


> Hi Sven
> The questions seemed very random and were given without any explanation or context.
> As an expat for many years - I have extensive experience of working in various countries with wide ranges of different cultures as well as different nationalities living and working in these countries.
> None of your questions really addressed the key issues that Expats face with the melting pot of countries, cultures, religions, nationalities, customs & norms that they find.
> Cheers
> Steve


I did keep wondering who The Group are.


----------

